# Manual Tracer For Lathe



## Moose53 (Jul 20, 2015)

This may be of use to someone here . I set it up to help me turn 40mm projectiles for my cannon , but it can be used for many things .


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 20, 2015)

OK, I'll bite, how does it follow the pattern?  It does look cool.


----------



## Moose53 (Jul 20, 2015)

You keep a light hand pressure on the cross slide wheel so the pattern follower rides the pattern . Much like the light hydraulic pressure works on a powered tracer. With the right feel you can keep the tolerance down to a few thousandths. Its harder to explain then use.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 20, 2015)

I'll have to try that sometime.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 20, 2015)

My guess here would be that the cut is from left to right moving away from the chuck. It is easier to keep constant pressure on the Cross slide moving down the slope.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Moose53 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes it works best down slope


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 21, 2015)

For the Newbie. the reason for the Down Slope direction is that the cross slide is moving in not out. You can't manually hold the correct tension against the  pattern moving the cross slide out.

"Billy G"


----------

